# is Donald Trump the Devil?



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

I mean if Mitt Romney says he's BAD..
then OMG! 
it Must be true right?
Vote for Hillary i guess?
at least she's HONEST!!!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 4, 2016)

There is no devil


----------



## Valerie (Mar 4, 2016)

derrp


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> There is no devil


are you sure?


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

Valerie said:


> derrp


thank you for your intelligent comment..


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> at least she's HONEST!!!!


I just threw up in my mouth a little after reading that....compared to the real SATAN...or Slick Willy or Obama, maybe.


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > at least she's HONEST!!!!
> ...


you mean you think she's not honest?


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

it gets difficult to understand how Trump could be doing so well..
when he is just SO FUCKING BAD!


----------



## The Great Goose (Mar 4, 2016)

Possibly,  if he's lying.


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

i think i might have heard obama say he was Declaring Trump NOT ALLOWED to be president recently as well..


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> it gets difficult to understand how Trump could be doing so well..
> when he is just SO FUCKING BAD!



It's simple:
1) He's not the detested Washington Establishment

2) He isn't Hillary or Bernie


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> i think i might have heard obama say he was Declaring Trump NOT ALLOWED to be president recently as well..


that seemed kind of WEIRD to me..


----------



## OldLady (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > i think i might have heard obama say he was Declaring Trump NOT ALLOWED to be president recently as well..
> ...


It was an Executive Order.


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> i think i might have heard obama say he was Declaring Trump NOT ALLOWED to be president recently as well..


El Presidente Barry 'El Guapo' Obama has es-spoken!


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

OldLady said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


yeah.. obama is like a king or a god.. (or maybe both)


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


maybe he should just STAY?
i mean since things are going so GREAT!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> I mean if Mitt Romney says he's BAD..
> then OMG!
> it Must be true right?
> Vote for Hillary i guess?
> at least she's HONEST!!!!


Hillary is possessed by the Devil.

The Devil hates Trump.

Trump fired him.


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > I mean if Mitt Romney says he's BAD..
> ...


well, The Hillary Thing.. is DISGUSTING 
maybe she could _try_ placing the blame on the Devil..


----------



## guno (Mar 4, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > at least she's HONEST!!!!
> ...





easyt65 said:


> compared to the real SATAN



yes of course the real satan


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > it gets difficult to understand how Trump could be doing so well..
> ...


can we still vote for Jeb?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


He's still on the ballot.

Knock yourself out.


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


poor..poor.. Jebby
i bet the 3erd time would have been the charm 
for the Bush Dynasty


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Nah..
i want a Winner 
maybe i'll vote for the Hillary


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


She lost to Obama...so spare me.

Republicans lose and they are retired.
Democrats lose and they're recycled.


----------



## bugs (Mar 4, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


she thinks "they" want her..
looks kind of like they do to me..
how many coin tosses did she win a row?


----------



## the_human_being (Mar 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> I mean if Mitt Romney says he's BAD..
> then OMG!
> it Must be true right?
> Vote for Hillary i guess?
> at least she's HONEST!!!!



No. It's not Trump. It is I.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


That's coming, wait for it...


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


Democrats don't like fair elections. They've been flooding the states with illegals for decades to change the demographics. They sewed up New York, Minnesota, California, New Jersey, Oregon, and Washington by doing this. They want to get Ohio, Florida, and Texas the same way. They only get 16 states and they still win the White House. They don't care how much damage all of this does to those states. Low wages, poverty, crime, drug addiction, massive entitlement spending. This is the Democratic Party legacy. If anyone is a con artist, it's a Democrat.


----------



## bugs (Mar 5, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


you mean.. they're the BAD ones???
Damn it! 
Even obama must be Bad after ALL the Wonderful things he's done for our country..


----------



## bugs (Mar 5, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


That sick (Former First Lady) would DO and or SAY ANYTHING.. _anything at all _


----------



## Militants (Mar 5, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> There is no devil



There is at least three The Devil or is it one Lucifer ??


----------



## Militants (Mar 5, 2016)

Satan in darkness are evil.

Big Satan in light evil are also evil close to him or inside him if one left there he can wrole high so it been scarred inside him.

He have God talent in help to speak if I know him.


----------



## Militants (Mar 5, 2016)

The Devil inside me. A music song.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


. Don't forget to mention being also a polarizing devider who will devide and conquer if she has too as a strategy. Everytime she uses the blacks as if they are so gullable, even changing her accent to relate to the poor southern blacks whom undoubtedly she figures are still living on the plantation by way that she talks to them, uh is sickening.


----------



## bugs (Mar 5, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


yes.. 100% agree


----------



## bugs (Mar 5, 2016)

Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com
it could get REALLY Ugly soon..


----------



## bugs (Mar 7, 2016)

I watched a small amount of last night's "Debate"


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2016)

no, Obama will FOREVER have that title on him. It's just the left/dems throws away all that Tolerance and compassion for others,  that they Claim they HAVE more of when it comes to elections. You saw the way they treated a woman Governor running


----------



## bugs (Mar 7, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> no, Obama will FOREVER have that title on him. It's just the left/dems throws away all that Tolerance and compassion for others,  that they Claim they HAVE more of when it comes to elections. You saw the way they treated a woman Governor running


Obama is good..
although, i had Hoped the CHANGE he was talking about would be good as well..


----------



## bugs (Mar 8, 2016)

bugs said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > no, Obama will FOREVER have that title on him. It's just the left/dems throws away all that Tolerance and compassion for others,  that they Claim they HAVE more of when it comes to elections. You saw the way they treated a woman Governor running
> ...


Many idiots Believed in the Hope of good change..
and instead we got fooled (again) like that the Who song..


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2016)

He may be, but if nominated, many in the GOP will support him,  Hey, its the only thing for them to do.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > i think i might have heard obama say he was Declaring Trump NOT ALLOWED to be president recently as well..
> ...



So, who is King?

FDR leads all presidents with a whopping *3,522*; Woodrow Wilson issued a second-best *1,803* executive orders; in third place was Calvin Coolidge with *1,203*. George W. Bush clocked in at *291* and President Obama has issued *147* executive orders so far.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 8, 2016)

Donald Trump is doing no more that keeping a Republican out of the White House, ie; his job.


----------



## bugs (Mar 8, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> He may be, but if nominated, many in the GOP will support him,  Hey, its the only thing for them to do.


Michigan is a big Deal????? we'll soon know..


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 9, 2016)

Trump wins Michigan...


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 9, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Trump wins Michigan...



Trump, the liberal in conservative garb, will win the nomination.  He will embarrass the GOP in November.  If he ever did win the WH, he would be better for the Dems than the Reps.  Because he would inflict so much long term harm on the GOP, that they may never be able to recover.


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice opinion.

People like you also said Obama would be a great President and say Hillary is an honest, competent candidate.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 9, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Nice opinion.
> 
> People like you also said Obama would be a great President and say Hillary is an honest, competent candidate.



I hope the medication that now allows you to sleep well at nights is helping.  It has been a while, since that horrid night in November 2012.  I know you have lost a lot of sleep since 2008.  You may have to double your meds after November 2016.  Even if Phrump wins, he is destined to turn 180% on nearly every stance he is now taking to get the RW loons to vote for him in the Primary.

So, you may as well schedule a Doctor's appointment for early November.  I am sure he will want to talk to you before increasing your dosage.


----------



## bugs (Mar 9, 2016)

bugs said:


> Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com
> it could get REALLY Ugly soon..


Trump gets More Wins..
he won Michigan!!!!


----------



## bugs (Mar 9, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com
> ...


Michigan just went to Hell.. (More)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2016)

bugs said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > derrp
> ...




That's about as intelligent as Rati gets.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 9, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wins Michigan...
> ...




He'll embarrass the GOP next Jan. 20, when he takes office.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 9, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



If you lived in Flint and bathed in bottled water, you would feel you have been there for some time.


----------



## bugs (Mar 10, 2016)

How many More Debates??? anyone know?
Trump is in control right now. no doubt about that..


----------



## bugs (Mar 10, 2016)

CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos
i like to watch the clown show on various channels..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 10, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> If you lived in Flint and bathed in bottled water, you would feel you have been there for some time.



Unless the tap water is radioactive, bathing in bottled water is utterly stupid.

I take it you got this line from one of the Soros hate sites?


----------



## bugs (Mar 10, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


----------



## bugs (Mar 12, 2016)

Did Trump start a Riot in Chicago last night?
he IS Naughty!


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hillary and Bernie playing the race card to it's fullest in order to try and win somehow with such a sleazy tactic, is polarizing this nation, and is creating situations that could cause people to get hurt at these rallies, and that is simply disgusting. When I watch these two campaigning, it's so easy to see how they are playing people, that those who are being played should be insulted that they are being disrespected like that.


----------



## bugs (Mar 12, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Hillary and Bernie playing the race card to it's fullest in order to try and win somehow with such a sleazy tactic, is polarizing this nation, and is creating situations that could cause people to get hurt at these rallies, and that is simply disgusting. When I watch these two campaigning, it's so easy to see how they are playing people, that those who are being played should be insulted that they are being disrespected like that.


Amen..
they be being PLAYED Big Time.. 
UP IN THERE


----------



## bugs (Mar 13, 2016)

bugs said:


> Did Trump start a Riot in Chicago last night?
> he IS Naughty!



he is speaking Again live right now..


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2016)

an illegal immigrant got up on stage a few minutes ago 

he had wrote on his shirt illegals for Trump


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> an illegal immigrant got up on stage a few minutes ago
> 
> he had wrote on his shirt illegals for Trump


. Wow... LOL.... So is Trump for or against illegal immigration in the nation ? He worked them on a lot of projects, so I guess that was his idea of doing the right thing instead of hiring and promoting Americans in this nation ?... Give me a break.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > an illegal immigrant got up on stage a few minutes ago
> ...




turns out he is a *legal* immigrant who loves Trump


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


. But he had illegal written on his shirt ??


----------



## Militants (Mar 14, 2016)

Lucifer are The Devil's second name.


----------



## bugs (Mar 14, 2016)

Trump seemed Really Fired up in yesterday's speech!
he sounded STRONG!!!!


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 14, 2016)

bugs said:


> Trump seemed Really Fired up in yesterday's speech!
> he sounded STRONG!!!!


I saw something where he and Christy were sitting down in barkaloungers addressing an audience... Talk about weak looking... Trump needs to stand always, and never sit down to address someone or something. Who ever that idea belonged to was an idiot.


----------



## bugs (Mar 16, 2016)

OK so he only won like 3 more states..
BUT, he failed to win Ohio so that means he can't be president..
Right?
just like president Obunga said.. Right?


----------



## bugs (Mar 16, 2016)

HE CAN'T BE PRESIDENT!!!!!!! 
no way.. no how..
_They_ won't Allow it... 
I wonder why?


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 16, 2016)

He's the proverbial "rich man" in the Parable of Lazarus


----------



## bugs (Mar 16, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> He's the proverbial "rich man" in the Parable of Lazarus


And your point is?


----------



## numan (Mar 17, 2016)

Trump does bear more than a passing resemblance to the Lord of the Flies---or to a televangelist, which is probably worse.


----------



## bugs (Mar 17, 2016)

numan said:


> Trump does bear more than a passing resemblance to the Lord of the Flies---or to a televangelist, which is probably worse.


and what does the Hillary thing resemble?


----------



## bugs (Mar 18, 2016)

bugs said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > Trump does bear more than a passing resemblance to the Lord of the Flies---or to a televangelist, which is probably worse.
> ...


A Nasty Evil... (you Name it!)


----------



## bugs (Mar 20, 2016)

bugs said:


> HE CAN'T BE PRESIDENT!!!!!!!
> no way.. no how..
> _They_ won't Allow it...
> I wonder why?


because Black lives matter?


----------



## bugs (Mar 21, 2016)

bugs said:


> HE CAN'T BE PRESIDENT!!!!!!!
> no way.. no how..
> _They_ won't Allow it...
> I wonder why?


the Republican's are NOT Going to Allow him to win..
the Entire Thing is FAKE!!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 21, 2016)

You have the wrong guy...ask George....


----------



## bugs (Mar 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> You have the wrong guy...ask George....


yeah that guy is a lump of shit..


----------



## bugs (Mar 21, 2016)

bugs said:


> CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos
> i like to watch the clown show on various channels..


Trump is on CNN right now..


----------



## bugs (Mar 24, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos
> ...



He Must Be Stopped.
the Republicans Must Disqualify Him NOW!
or
They Must Publicly and Quickly Turn their support to Hillary Clinton!
come Cruz.. you can do it!


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 24, 2016)

Rise up oh yee stepped on, ignored and dissed by the oppressive Obama regime and his storm trooper anti-Trumpers. Tack back what is rightfully yours, your country!


----------



## bugs (Mar 26, 2016)

that poor Ted Cruz.. Now he's talking about Rats and Sleaze and copulating with "Rats" WTF will happen Next boys and girls?
this starting to REALLY WEIRD!!!!


----------



## bugs (Mar 26, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> Rise up oh yee stepped on, ignored and dissed by the oppressive Obama regime and his storm trooper anti-Trumpers. Tack back what is rightfully yours, your country!


----------



## bugs (Mar 26, 2016)

bugs said:


> that poor Ted Cruz.. Now he's talking about Rats and Sleaze and copulating with "Rats" WTF will happen Next boys and girls?
> this starting to REALLY WEIRD!!!!


i wonder what he was trying to say?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

The devil?  You give him entirely too much credit.  He is just another douchebag.


----------



## bugs (Mar 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The devil?  You give him entirely too much credit.  He is just another douchebag.


awww.. i bet he'd just LOVE _you_ sweetness!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The devil?  You give him entirely too much credit.  He is just another douchebag.
> ...



You can't deny the truth though, can you?


----------



## bugs (Mar 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Honestly if you are comparing him to Hillary i think he's a Saint..
Now Cruz may enjoy Rat sex or whatever.. But, he may be the more Moral of the two? (maybe)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



Face facts, none are better than the other.  They ALL suck.  Bunch of clowns.


----------



## bugs (Mar 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



OK here's the thing..
Trump is NOT a Politician.. there it is!
(he is NOT a Member of the Big Secret Club)
and yes.. We are in Big trouble (no matter what) at this point..
so.. therefore Trump has my vote!
and i WILL vote!
(i did not even bother in 2012)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



He lives in a gold plated penthouse apartment in the sky!


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 26, 2016)

I think that Hillary is going to be president thanks to Trump; therefore Trump is either the devil or the devil's spawn.


----------



## bugs (Mar 26, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> I think that Hillary is going to be president thanks to Trump; therefore Trump is either the devil or the devil's spawn.



Hillary would be the Final Nail in the nations coffin...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2016)

We have a shitty selection of candidates to choose from.


----------



## bugs (Mar 31, 2016)

Now Trump is saying bad things about women who have abortions! 
he is obviously an Evil Individual who is  not only a Racist but just plain BAD!


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2016)

longknife said:


>



He is bad candidate.  A juvenile clown.


----------



## bugs (Mar 31, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





ChrisL said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Cruz is better?


----------



## bugs (Apr 1, 2016)

bugs said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Hillary is going to be president thanks to Trump; therefore Trump is either the devil or the devil's spawn.
> ...



that Bitch is Really _Bad_..
she makes Trump look like an Angel..


----------



## the_human_being (Apr 1, 2016)

The real "Devil" is a woman:

Hillary Clinton Supports Unlimited Abortions Up to Birth, No Limits Even in the 9th Month


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



None of the candidates are any good.  I wouldn't vote for any of the clowns.  Third party candidates are the only hope.  Of course, all the people will only vote for one of the two parties, so we get what we get, and nothing is ever going to change because too many people buy into the lies and bullshit.


----------



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

no he's just a politician
they're all the same everwhere in this sad world

ps: the Devil doesn't exist


----------



## bugs (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> no he's just a politician
> they're all the same everwhere in this sad world
> 
> ps: the Devil doesn't exist



Trump is not a politician babe...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

bugs said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> > no he's just a politician
> ...



Yes, he is now.


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 1, 2016)

No, Donald Trump is not the devil.  He is your father.


----------



## bugs (Apr 2, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> No, Donald Trump is not the devil.  He is your father.



i'm a test tube baby..
i got two Mommies...


----------



## bugs (Apr 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > No, Donald Trump is not the devil.  He is your father.
> ...



Meaning i was Raised by Lesbians...
just as it _should _be with Everyone these days!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Why do you say that?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder to myself sometimes if people ever get tired of their own emotional hyperbole?


----------



## Votto (Apr 4, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> There is no devil







Say what?


----------



## bugs (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



Why?
Because Gay is Better... 
Have you NOT been listening to the white house for the past 8 years?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



Who said gay is better?


----------



## bugs (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



OMG...
you are kidding right?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



Do you have any quotes? A link perhaps. I don't ever recall anyone saying "gay is better."  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



Who said gay is better?


----------



## bugs (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



it's just my observation based on things i have noticed... 
i am NOT myself a Believer in the Homosexual revolution..
but, it is all part of the NEW Amerika...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



What revolution?  Goodness!  I would say you sound like the King of Hyperbole and Exaggeration, but there are lot of people just like you here.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Homosexuals aren't affecting your life in any way, are they?  You simply don't like homosexuals and do not want them to be treated equally.  Isn't that right?  Just be honest.  If you can't be honest here on a silly anonymous forum?


----------



## Militants (Apr 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



Lucifer or he's name are Satan of Europe fuck his offer I dreams in nights. Big Satan can wrole inside offer how is a punishment from Big Satan in light hell. Thinking this two Satan are stronger than two Devils in light and dark hell.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Militants said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There aren't any "devils."


----------



## boedicca (Apr 5, 2016)

Trump is not the Devil.  The Devil is already President.


----------



## bugs (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Homosexuals aren't affecting your life in any way, are they?  You simply don't like homosexuals and do not want them to be treated equally.  Isn't that right?  Just be honest.  If you can't be honest here on a silly anonymous forum?


i admit i am not a Fan OK?
i also don't think they should be discriminated against for their "choice" or whatever..
HOWEVER.. i do NOT Think they deserve _special_  consideration... because of their Lifestyle thingy...
and they most certainly HAVE!!!!!


----------



## Militants (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



Devil for Sweden in light hell and the Devil for USA.


----------



## Militants (Apr 5, 2016)

The Devil can speak Swedish and English.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals aren't affecting your life in any way, are they?  You simply don't like homosexuals and do not want them to be treated equally.  Isn't that right?  Just be honest.  If you can't be honest here on a silly anonymous forum?
> ...



Well thanks for that.  At least you are honest.  What special considerations?  Being treated like anyone else?  Does it hurt you so much to treat them the same as you would treat anyone else?  If so, why?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Militants said:


> The Devil can speak Swedish and English.



There are no such things as "devils."  That is just make believe.


----------



## Militants (Apr 5, 2016)

Devil can speak at least 25 language. He are talented.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> I mean if Mitt Romney says he's BAD..
> then OMG!
> it Must be true right?
> Vote for Hillary i guess?
> at least she's HONEST!!!!


That's absurd.
Satan is smart and would present a good looking human form.


----------



## Militants (Apr 5, 2016)

This my dreams in nights. Evil class.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Militants said:


> Devil can speak at least 25 language. He are talented.



Nope, there is no devil.  That is what religious people say to try to scare us into following their beliefs blindly and nothing more.  There is no evidence of any devils ever existing (or at least the "biblical" version of a devil).


----------



## Militants (Apr 5, 2016)

I belief on evil in hell.

Evil power takes over over all in Batman cartoon but it's only cartoon. 

Nightmare in real life if evil power takes over.

Nuclear war are only evil we humans are ....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Militants said:


> I belief on evil in hell.
> 
> Evil power takes over over all in Batman cartoon but it's only cartoon.
> 
> ...



Nightmares are just your brain reacting to stress.  Our brains can be very powerful and play tricks on us.  

I agree that some humans can be greedy and evil.  That is a personality trait though.  They are not actually "possessed" by any supernatural devils.  They are just greedy asses.


----------



## Militants (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> > I belief on evil in hell.
> ...



I don't understand this long in short.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

Militants said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Militants said:
> ...



There are no such things as devils, except BAD human beings.  Some might call them evil or devils, but they are not real devils.  Just bad people.


----------



## bugs (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Like Hillary for Example!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 5, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Militants said:
> ...



If you think I "like" Hillary . . .  well of course you do.  Lol.  You are all pretty much the same here.


----------



## bugs (Apr 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hey, don't (Assume) i could be just like the Hilldabeast.. a Big Mean old you know what!


----------



## Militants (Apr 6, 2016)

Auotor are second name in Big Satan.


----------



## Militants (Apr 6, 2016)

Diablo.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 6, 2016)

Is Trump the Devil? No. Trump is the runt the Devil sends to the shop to buy him cigarettes and beer. 

Did you know that the word "trump" in the U.K. means "fart"?


----------



## bugs (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, i guess it's all over except for the crying now.
Trump lost to Cruz in Wisconsin.


----------



## Militants (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't think Trump will win or I hopes that Trump lose for me American dreams I I've wrong. Or it is possible that nationalists in the first entry of my American dreams will not stop'll just be like Donald Trump who is fascist to accept him as president I come on precisly. Or I've wrong. 

But fascist I wondering now with my self when second of four nationalist art are dump with my neightboor. He don't accept nazi and will fight down nazi close to him or some else he accept close how are personnal in our house. One personnal is strong in Defense. Second are stronger in attack in fights.


----------



## Militants (Apr 6, 2016)

Fascism are nationalists also and Racism.


----------



## bugs (Apr 6, 2016)

Militants said:


> Fascism are nationalists also and Racism.


Yes Trump IS a Proud Racist Rich White Man!


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> > The Devil can speak Swedish and English.
> ...


Why are you saying that there is no devil?  Do you mean that there is no such thing as a devil?  Why is that?


----------



## Militants (Apr 6, 2016)

Ketterer, Devil and the Devil are under all Satans in challenge.


----------



## bugs (Apr 12, 2016)

screw it..
We're all Fucked anyway you slice it..
Maybe i'll just vote for Hillary.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

bugs said:


> screw it..
> We're all Fucked anyway you slice it..
> Maybe i'll just vote for Hillary.



Don't do it!    Just write in a candidate instead.


----------



## bugs (Apr 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > screw it..
> ...


nah...


----------



## bugs (Apr 13, 2016)

most likely i won't vote at all...(again) because the whole thing is Rigged and Fake as Fuck!


----------



## Challenger (Apr 14, 2016)

bugs said:


> most likely i won't vote at all...(again) because the whole thing is Rigged and Fake as Fuck!



If you don't vote, you can't complain about who gets in.


----------



## bugs (Apr 14, 2016)

Challenger said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > most likely i won't vote at all...(again) because the whole thing is Rigged and Fake as Fuck!
> ...



yawn...
yeah, i think i may have heard that one before a time or two..
and you and Anyone else who thinks that is WRONG!


----------



## bugs (Apr 14, 2016)

Because i am going to complain LOUDLY!!!!! (no matter what)
count on it!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 14, 2016)

bugs said:


> I mean if Mitt Romney says he's BAD..
> then OMG!
> it Must be true right?
> Vote for Hillary i guess?
> at least she's HONEST!!!!


Trump isn't smart enough to be the devil. He's just a run of the mill snake oil salesman. He's  one of the Devil's bitches.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 14, 2016)

bugs said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


You can write him in.  No one stopping you.


----------



## bugs (Apr 15, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


yawn...


----------



## bugs (Apr 20, 2016)

Trump Wins (again) Big Time!


----------



## bugs (Apr 28, 2016)

bugs said:


> Trump Wins (again) Big Time!



NOBODY IS STOPPING HIM NOW!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > Trump Wins (again) Big Time!
> ...



Didn't you say you thought he was the devil?  Just another troll, I see.


----------



## bugs (May 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


NAHHHHHHHHH....
i think most folks understood i was just having a bit of fun here...
TRYING To anyway...


----------



## bugs (May 9, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...



TRYING!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You have a strange idea of "fun" then.


----------



## bugs (Aug 16, 2016)

Are They still Allowing Trump to Run?


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 16, 2016)

NO, the Devil has a better temperament...oh.....And the Devil is not on speaking terms with Poooootin.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> There is no devil




There are witches though..


----------



## bugs (Aug 16, 2016)

bugs said:


> Are They still Allowing Trump to Run?



I thought i heard president obama make a Declaration that Trump is "UNFIT" to be president!
So let it be written... so let it be Done!


----------



## Toro (Aug 16, 2016)

No.

The devil is red, not orange.


----------



## bugs (Aug 16, 2016)

bugs said:


> Are They still Allowing Trump to Run?



So are they or what?
maybe they should just put Jeb up there instead..
Fuck the _Rules!_
He's just too Unfit!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 16, 2016)

bugs said:


> I mean if Mitt Romney says he's BAD..
> then OMG!
> it Must be true right?
> Vote for Hillary i guess?
> at least she's HONEST!!!!


You must consider Trump handsome, the man with all the answers and someone you would follow without question.

Since that's the way Satan is described.  
Dufus.


----------



## bugs (Aug 17, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > Are They still Allowing Trump to Run?
> ...



I think they won't allow him to be president...
No Matter What!


----------



## bugs (Aug 18, 2016)

bugs said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > I mean if Mitt Romney says he's BAD..
> ...



Handsome?  Eww.  No.


----------



## bugs (Aug 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


Huh?
WTF are you talking about?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

bugs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



What do you mean?  What are YOU talking about?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bugs said:
> ...


Well, Satan is super good looking and super charismatic so anyone who calls Trump Satan is saying just that.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't think he's clever enough to be a devil.  Lol.


----------



## bugs (Aug 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> bugs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I asked YOU First!


----------



## bugs (Aug 23, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Trump may be NOT a very good person..
But..
Compared to the Hillary thing..
He may as well be a Saint!


----------



## bugs (Aug 24, 2016)

the Hillary thing is going to win...
According to Reuters..
Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 24, 2016)

The Devil reports to Hillary.


----------



## bugs (Aug 24, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> The Devil reports to Hillary.


she'd like that...


----------



## bugs (Aug 24, 2016)

bugs said:


> the Hillary thing is going to win...
> According to Reuters..
> Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters


95% Likely she wins?
No Fucking Way!


----------

